# Pimg went to the groomer today



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

...and I think she's looking great!! When I first arrived to pick her up I thought she was quite fluffed up and looked a little weird, but not long after her coat settled down and started to lay flat again. After agility class- an hour after this photo was taken- it looked even better. She got a de-shed treatment.










And just because it's interesting to me- look how much she's changed from 1 year, 4 months, and 9 days ago:









I think she's aging well, but dang- look at her a year and a half ago! Looking lean and mean!! And I think I like her stacked a bit more square like the older picture- not so stretched like I did (on purpose- just to see) in the newer picture.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

She's gorgeous! I like her foxy tail. How do you pronounce her name?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

aww very nice! cuddle time =)


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

She looks great in both pictures, just more mature in the first one.  My older two are starting to look like old mops, both of them need a good brushing.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> She looks great in both pictures, just more mature in the first one.  My older two are starting to look like old mops, both of them need a good brushing.


Thanks!! I can tell you she still runs agility as if she still looked like the second picture! We had a very small agility class tonight- one other USDAA person and myself. So we did some small sequences with VERY hard backside jump wraps. Pimg handled them as well as the BCs... She continues to amaze me with her athleticism!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

She looks mah-va-lous dahlink....she does look very athletic and regal.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

She looks great! Where did you take her?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Rerun- I took her to Windermere Animal Hospital. A friend of mine, Donna, is the groomer there and has two GSDs of her own- Ice (a white GSD) and Colt (an all black GSD from Ron Harris). [EDIT- Oh, I believe you've met Donna at dock diving.] It's a LONG drive for me full of infuriating traffic jams, but I actually went there as a last ditch effort to get Jinks's nails trimmed. She had no problems trimming his nails (I was _floored!_) and so I've set up a recurring weekly appt for his nails for the next eight weeks. I'm hoping that by that time it will be commonplace enough that I can do them at home.

But since I was there.... I figured I'd have her do a shed treatment on Pimg. Cost was $75 for the shed treatment (which required all day boarding) and Jinks's nails. Money well spent.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

wildo said:


> But since I was there.... I figured I'd have her do a shed treatment on Pimg. Cost was $75 for the shed treatment (which required all day boarding) and Jinks's nails. Money well spent.


Holy carp! Where do you live that groomers can get $75 to bathe/brush a stock coat GSD?? I charge $50 and I almost feel bad charging that much. It shouldn't take all day to de-shed a dog. Takes me about 15-20 minutes with the force dryer and maybe 10 minutes of brushing/furminating.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Freestep said:


> Holy carp! Where do you live that groomers can get $75 to bathe/brush a stock coat GSD?? I charge $50 and I almost feel bad charging that much. It shouldn't take all day to de-shed a dog. Takes me about 15-20 minutes with the force dryer and maybe 10 minutes of brushing/furminating.


It was $75 with both the shed treatment + a nail trim on another dog. I'm not so concerned about the price. The bath/brush out was just a "nice to have" to hopefully make Pimg a bit more comfortable with the summer heat. I don't normally take her to groomers. We're really there to work on Jinks being a total  while getting his nails trimmed. I live in Indy.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Freestep said:


> Takes me about 15-20 minutes with the force dryer and maybe 10 minutes of brushing/furminating.


And to be fair, she did say she would spend about two hours working on her. I think her coat shows that (probably hard to tell from a picture with my crappy camera phone). I've seen GSDs at our local specialty whose coat didn't look half as nice as Pimg's does right now.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

wildo said:


> And to be fair, she did say she would spend about two hours working on her. I think her coat shows that (probably hard to tell from a picture with my crappy camera phone). I've seen GSDs at our local specialty whose coat didn't look half as nice as Pimg's does right now.


She looks beautiful for sure, that's the way a GSD should look after grooming, and what I expect to see when I am done with a dog. Still, it shouldn't take two hours of hands-on work to acheive that result unless the groomer doesn't have a force dryer. Maybe she meant two hours including the bath and drying time too? That's about how long a stock coat GSD would take me from drop-off time til finished, if I that was the only dog I had in the salon.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

She looks fantastic, and beautiful as always.

Good luck with Jinks and his nail-trimming issues. I went through the same problems with Baxter, despite him being 100% calm about it for several months with no incidents. He'd always be a perfect angel for the groomer or the vet if they tried trimming his nails, but at home? No way.

It took a while, but I was finally able to get back to doing it myself using a veeeery slow process. After a walk/once he was tired and relaxed, I'd sit with him and play with his legs and paws with the nail clippers nearby. If he was happy with that, I'd touch the clippers to his paw, and treat if he was calm. We worked our way up to touching a claw. Then trimming one claw. Then two, etc. It took a month or two of work, but now he doesn't mind as much and I can do it at home without a problem. 

Hopefully Jinks realizes that it's no big deal soon!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm in Ottawa, ON and it also cost about $75 if I go to a decent place. Petsmart is cheaper but they did a bad job so I won't go back.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Her coat loks gorgeous!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she look boooo-ti-ful

I second the metro air force blower...I have had one for over 14 years, I can not live with out Nice weather I'm blowing out the dogs once a week, you would never know they didn't have a bath)

Of course then I poof them up with mink oil for Masi, The Stuff, for the aussies))


----------

